# Scorpion 12" Helical JOINTER/PLANER



## RobS888

Looks like my jet. I think you will love it soon.


----------



## vikingcape

I'm super jealous. I am saving for something similar. For the small shop I think these are perfect. Thanks for the review. Had never heard of this company before. I'll keep it in mind


----------



## runswithscissors

Yes it does look a lot like the Jet. Do the halves of the jointer table move as one unit or are they independent? The Jet moves as one unit, and that speeds up changeover. Also, the fence doesn't have to be removed (or even moved at all). Jet also has the Euro style guard, but I wish it had the pork chop style, like Grizzly does.

I dealt with the dust hose hassle by running the hose overhead, and with a lot of slack. This lets me do changeover without having to mess with the hose, except to loosen and rotate slightly to give a better run to the hose. The spring type hose clamp (Woodcraft or Rockler? can't remember) makes that quick and easy.

Virtually all 240 v. machines come without plug. I assume that's because there are several configurations, and they don't know what you have. So I wouldn't treat that as a negative against the machine.

If you happen to live in the PNW, check out the Seattle CL under "planer." There is a Jet/Powermatic outlet store south of Seattle that has those quite often at a huge discount. Unfortunately, they don't ship. It was a 2-plus hour drive for me, but I could live with that. By going through Seattle around mid day, I was able to sail through at 60 mph and no slowdowns. Can't do that any other time of day.

I do love having all that width for jointing, but 12" planing capacity is pretty minimal. I have looked at a 16" combo machine (Grizzly had one a few years ago), but it would be kind of like trying to dock an aircraft carrier with all that acreage.


----------



## rad457

Exactly the same as the Jet, Kiefer sent me the parts list for the Jet and was the same as my Scorpion. It was glancing at the list he sent me that I noticed he safety switch which is hidden behind a cover and thus problem solved! 
Have my D.C. hose mounted above the bed so switching is pretty easy not real impressed in the function though?
The plug was different than what I had been using in the shop because all my other machines were 110/220V and this one was 220V only, both blades horizontal, so had to change receptacle and plug on Table saw which shares the 
plug, not a big deal and now safer as cannot plug in a 110v cord by accident. I already love this machine and can't 
believe the ability, function and finish of the carbide blades, and did I forget to mention how smooth and Quiet?

P.S. I am in Canada so there won't be any cross border shopping trips planned for a while $$$$$
Sure glad I picked up some of my Grizzly stuff when Our dollar was higher.


----------



## runswithscissors

I agree the helical heads are much quieter. I no longer have to fear the neighbors coming over with pitch forks and torches when I use it.


----------



## RobS888

After 10 minutes with the euro guard I was hooked! It seems much safer to me. Spanning my hand across it seems natural now.

I never see the blade, except when I swing the cute over.


----------



## runswithscissors

One more suggestion: Your jointer table appears to move as a single piece, like mine, rather than as 2 halves. I found the single lifting handle on the right to be a bit challenging (I am old and weak), so I ordered another handle from Jet and mounted it on the left. Very easy to do. Feels more secure when I go to lift or lower the jointer table.


----------



## TheRiflesSpiral

Just looked up the price on this; very reasonable. It appears to be only a $400 premium over the Jet, which is what I was considering, but this has a spiral head instead of a 3-knife.


----------



## molan

Is this the unit you got?

https://www.canadianwoodworker.com/webstore/wecs.php?store=wood&action=display&target=CWI-JP1203HC

I am looking to get a good jointer as my next purchase and a combo unit does look appealing


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Just looked up the price on this; very reasonable. It appears to be only a $400 premium over the Jet, which is what I was considering, but this has a spiral head instead of a 3-knife.
> 
> - TheRiflesSpiral


The Jet on Amazon is $3364 with free shipping. That's for the spiral cutter head. How much is the Scorpion?


----------



## rad457

> Is this the unit you got?
> 
> https://www.canadianwoodworker.com/webstore/wecs.php?store=wood&action=display&target=CWI-JP1203HC
> 
> I am looking to get a good jointer as my next purchase and a combo unit does look appealing
> 
> - molan


Yup, that's the one. My last jointer was a Laguna with the Shear tech cutter head which I believe cut a little smoother but the Scorpion has a stinger head and being 12" works a little harder. Have been running some 7" to 8" Birch through it amazing finish! Tempted to sell off all my Hand Planes.HaHa.


----------



## rad457

> One more suggestion: Your jointer table appears to move as a single piece, like mine, rather than as 2 halves. I found the single lifting handle on the right to be a bit challenging (I am old and weak), so I ordered another handle from Jet and mounted it on the left. Very easy to do. Feels more secure when I go to lift or lower the jointer table.
> 
> - runswithscissors


Good idea, while I can still lift it with no problems I am getting close to the Big 6 oh so maybe in the not too distance future?


----------



## runswithscissors

Lets me use both hands to lift it.


----------



## runswithscissors

Today's Seattle CL shows the Jet with helical head for $2300; appears to even have a rolling stand. That's from the Jet/Powermatic outlet in Auburn, south of Seattle. I think I paid about 1700 or 1800 maybe 4 or 5 years ago.

If you think it's worth the drive for you (to save over $1000) they will hold it for you, but you have to pay in full with a credit card to do that. That's the way I did it. They loaded it onto my pickup with a forklift.


----------



## rad457

Forgot to mention that the Planner has a metal infeed roller, kind of funny to get used to as you have to force feed stock in but snipe is non existent, well if you try real hard you can cause some.


----------



## robscastle

Online Price $3499.95? looks o be a good deal pity about the customer support, (or lack of it)

From what I have found the companies who manufacture these machines simply paint and badge them to suit the retailers requirements.

Hopefully Donald will get the industry rocking again in the USA along with improvements in the the QC aspects that you have found to be lacking.

If you get a moment post a picture of the cutter head please, I woul like to see if its a a real helix or not.
From the description it appears so…The Stinger carbide helical cutter head has 5 rows of 15mm x 15mm x 2.5mm square four sided convex edge carbide knives for a total of 60 knives.


----------



## runswithscissors

I just scanned through the above comments and saw no mention of QC problems. Where did you read that?


----------



## rad457

I believe the QC issues are from my review? Safety switch and drive belt?
The parts list is identical to the Jets.


----------



## robscastle

Thanks Andre,

Well the head looks to be as advertised. 
I did a check on other similar machines meanwhile and the JET JJP-12HH is a exact machine apart from some cosmetic differences.

In all honesty there is little difference in spiral and helix heads apart from the fact the positioning of the inserts.
They are certainly a marked improvement in performance, noise, surface finish results and maintenance.

I think you will get hours of impressive use from it enjoy!!


----------



## rad457

^ Ooops wrong Pic?


----------



## mrkgg

HI Andre,

I'm considering one of these machines and would like to know if you are still having good results and performance after a year or so? Have you had any issues with the outfeed table moving out of calibration with use? I understand that it's the same machine as the Jet and Rikon machines, and saw a review of the Rikon where the outfeed table moved towards the cutterhead and actually crashed into it upon startup. Have you had any similar experiences?


----------



## rad457

So far very pleased with my machine, no table movement at all.
Only shortfall (sort of) is it is a hobby machine, you need to take real thin cut through 
the planer when going full width or close to it and the chip collection leaves a lot to be desired.
Actually had it kick out on thermal overload yesterday trying to plane down some 12" Oak.
The metal in feed roller still feels strange when feeding stock in, but only get snipe if and when you
feeding in shorter pieces the wrong way?
No Jet machines around here and have not seen the new Rikon but not at all impressed with the old style. 
Short of spending twice the money hard to find better machine IMHO!
Sorry, meant to reply sooner but but both me and my Dog had some Medical appointments today.


----------



## guitarchitect

> From what I have found the companies who manufacture these machines simply paint and badge them to suit the retailers requirements.


According to David Peters' review of the Rikon machine, it matches all of Jet's parts list too… meaning the Rikon, Jet and Scorpion machines are all exactly the same.

It makes me wonder how much of a gamble it would be to order from Alibaba. There are plenty of manufacturers who make woodworking machines on there and will sell single units. This one doesn't but compare their machine to the Scorpion… has the same yellow sticker near the switch and otherwise looks identical…
https://newreaching.en.made-in-china.com/product/lvYxEQgczJRm/China-12-Inches-Planer-Jointer.html


----------



## Antoni

Hey Andre,

I am in the market for a new jointer and planer and I am considering a combo machine. Just wondering about the lateral fence adjustment on the Scorpion. do you know if is it the same as the Jet? Where there are two arms that are connected to the fence which are tightened and loosened with knobs and move independently from one another? From what I saw it looks like a poorly designed system. I just can't tell if the Scorpion is the same.

Thanks!


----------



## rad457

Looked at the Jet and it appears to be the same design, When I first got mine wasn't to impressed at the beginning but have to admit fence has worked fine. Keep a 6" machinist square attached to the machine to always check that fence stays square to the table and to date has stayed bang on. Also actually very easy to change position although with the Euro guard the guard sticks out past the side of the machine so easy to run into. Not a big problem but I usually try to change area of cutter head when jointing a large amount of boards and have forgot to slide it back in on a few occasions. Overall still very happy with this Machine, have not rotated cutter heads yet and no signs of having to do so any time soon. Noticed on some of the other similar machine that they have ribbed tables, mine is solid and very flat and stable, think I would avoid the ribbed tables!


----------



## Antoni

Yeah, I figured the fence would be good enough, just a shame they didn't go with a rack and pinion system. I emailed CWW to ask for some more info and the got back to me right away. Cole sent me some photos of the new machines coming off the line, they have a built-in mobile base which looks similar to the Hammer models and also a built-in digital readout for the planer. I think I might go for it, seems like a solid machine. Thanks for the review, it was nice to find at least one out there!


----------



## rad457

Not sure you really need the digital read out, have never looked at the manual counter on my machine?
Do have my first damaged insert, on the very end so capacity down to 11.5" until I decide to fix it.
Would love to actually see/use a Hammer just to see the difference?


----------



## Antoni

> Not sure you really need the digital read out, have never looked at the manual counter on my machine?
> Do have my first damaged insert, on the very end so capacity down to 11.5" until I decide to fix it.
> Would love to actually see/use a Hammer just to see the difference?
> 
> - Andre
> </blockquo


----------



## Antoni

> Not sure you really need the digital read out, have never looked at the manual counter on my machine?
> Do have my first damaged insert, on the very end so capacity down to 11.5" until I decide to fix it.
> Would love to actually see/use a Hammer just to see the difference?
> 
> - Andre


 When you say "fix" the insert do you mean just spin it so the fresh cutting edge is exposed?


----------



## rad457

*When you say "fix" the insert do you mean just spin it so the fresh cutting edge is exposed?*

Yes, but with the wear on the other inserts I will do all of them, 60 I do believe?
For the time being I do not have any need for the entire 12" so will put it off as long as possible.


----------



## gmaffPappy

> From what I have found the companies who manufacture these machines simply paint and badge them to suit the retailers requirements.
> 
> According to David Peters review of the Rikon machine, it matches all of Jet s parts list too… meaning the Rikon, Jet and Scorpion machines are all exactly the same.
> 
> It makes me wonder how much of a gamble it would be to order from Alibaba. There are plenty of manufacturers who make woodworking machines on there and will sell single units. This one doesn t but compare their machine to the Scorpion… has the same yellow sticker near the switch and otherwise looks identical…
> https://newreaching.en.made-in-china.com/product/lvYxEQgczJRm/China-12-Inches-Planer-Jointer.html
> 
> - guitarchitect


Did you ever get any information on the differences? My wife is from China, and she keeps on telling me she can get these things REALLY cheap. I'm just not confident enough to pull the trigger on one….even with the MASSIVE price difference.

Does anyone have experience ordering them direct from China, since that's where they're all made anyways?


----------



## rad457

Looking at the picture, except for the switch and color exact copy of my Scropion/Jet. at $900.00 US depending on shipping/taxs, real good price!


----------



## watbob

The scorpion is not the same as the jet - the jet has 56 cutters in 4 rows - like the rikon - the scorpion has 60 cutters in 5 rows.


----------

